# M3 v 6D AF speed and shutter lag...



## TeT (Oct 30, 2015)

I am seeing numbers of .13 for the EOS M3 v .29 for EOS 6D on shutter lag.

Testers (imaging-resource) used a Sigma lens on the 6D test though .

Can someone who has used both of these bodies comment on AF speed and lag comparison. Is it close?

Thanks,


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 31, 2015)

TeT said:


> I am seeing numbers of .13 for the EOS M3 v .29 for EOS 6D on shutter lag.
> 
> Testers (imaging-resource) used a Sigma lens on the 6D test though .
> 
> ...



Not scientific, but using them side by side I would say lag is a bit less for 6D.


----------



## TeT (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks,


----------



## photogdan (Jan 1, 2016)

In my experience the 6D AF speed is outstanding on most modern EF lenses. Third party modern lenses from Tamron are just a notch below. Sigma is just another notch below that. Older third party lenses can be painfully slow.

The M3 is best with native lenses. Using the adapter with modern EF/EF-S lenses, AF speed is very good and more than acceptable. I find STM lenses perform very close to native EF-M. Modern third party lenses generally perform worse but range from excellent or on par with Canon (Sigma 18-35 f/1.8) to just OK (Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 non-VC).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2016)

Shutter lag is the time from press of the shutter button until the shutter opens and has nothing to do with AF. It is measured after the camera has finished focusing.


The M3 is much slower to focus than a 6D. If it takes 3 seconds to focus, what does it matter if the shutter lag is 0.1 sec? If a 6D takes 0.5 seconds to focus, shutter lag starts to be a factor.


If you manually focus, the difference in the measured figures is negligible.


----------

